# Interpretation of Beautiful Love



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This has been driving me up the wall lately:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDCAMu61Yos

I'm trying to get the basic chord progression, and have most of it, but there are a few quick changes at 37-42 seconds that are just beyond me. 

Is there anyone here that would care to give some hints? This is the first jazz piece I've been really interested in!

Thanks


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

ok fairly sure i've nailed the main chord/melody thing (i think that's what you jazzy people do right?)... any hints on the improvisation?

i'll post what i have in terms of the basic chords later for those interested


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Please do. That's a great piece.


----------

